# January '05 - Photo Challenge Submissions "Black and White" Photos!



## TwistMyArm (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow! We had a huge turnout this month. Thanks to all who participated!
Check out all the photos people: Black and White Photos!

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 51) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Alison (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what an astonishing group of photos....almost makes me not want to vote because there are so many amazing ones it's next to impossible to pick a favorite.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW!!! Awesome turnout and awesome pictures!!! Good category I guess   So what's the suprise that good ole Chase was referring too in the previous post???


----------



## Chase (Feb 1, 2005)

The surprise is related to the February challenge


----------



## Purified (Feb 1, 2005)

I was really looking forward to this and my photo wasn't included. I worked hard on it as it was my first submission here.


----------



## themonko (Feb 1, 2005)

how is it decided which will be included?  do you take the first 51 or is there an elimination round?


----------



## Chase (Feb 1, 2005)

Unless any mistakes were made, all photos should have been included with the exception of a couple that may not have met the criteria (either wrong type of file or oversized), or you may not have included your username with your submission.

I do believe we made attempts to contact people when there were problems with submissions. Twistmyarm should be able to give you more details. I'm sorry to anyone whose photo wasn't included, it definitely wasn't our intention to leave anyone out.


----------



## Purified (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I did get a reply when I sent my submission saying that they were sorry about a late reply (about 15 days later) because they had a problem getting my email but and that some photos may be excluded because of the mass amounts of submissions.


----------



## ferny (Feb 2, 2005)

An amazing amount of entries! And the quality isn't bad either. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bimmie (Feb 2, 2005)

Damn 
nice pics people


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 2, 2005)

Great photos here


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 2, 2005)

Some great work here!!!! :thumbup:
Hard to pick a winner!!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 2, 2005)

so many to choose from.... and they are all black&white.....


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, some really fantastic photo's there. We should have some honourable mentions for the runners up...


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 2, 2005)

wow some quality photos. and so many! I especially like X, and number # is pretty cool too.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 2, 2005)

Purified said:
			
		

> I was really looking forward to this and my photo wasn't included. I worked hard on it as it was my first submission here.



Hey Purified sorry your photo wasn't included, but your photo wasn't a *jpg. If you double check the email I sent, I did make a note to ensure that you submit jpg photos only. 
Sorry again, purified. Good luck with the February challenge!


----------



## havoc (Feb 3, 2005)

There was a picture of a baby that was just too cute.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn! Shot number X is amazing! Very deep! I didn't expect it! damn good. Dunno whose it is but congrats! There are so many great shots that I don't know which to choose


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey folks, heres the thingwed like to keep the voting anonymous. In order to do this can we all refrain from announcing which photos we like or voted for. We just dont want to have any influenced into voting for any photo, but the one that stands out for them. As some of you may have noticed Ive made some changes so I hope you all understand.

Even after the voting has completed can we refrain from sharing our personal opinions on each photo submitted please. Praise or congrats for a photo (after the competition has ended) is one thing, but full on criticism is something else. This really isnt the critique forum. If a user wishes to have people share opinions and criticize the work then they (the photog) can post the submitted photo in the critique gallery once the competition has ended. Each photographer was asked to remain anonymous in this competition so its really unfair for people to attempt to judge the work publicly. If a photographer is remaining anonymous they cant defend their work or explain any reasoning behind the work.
Let's just try to keep that in mind people. Please don't criticize any of the work here in the Photo Challenge, especially if that criticism might be offensive.


----------



## walter23 (Feb 3, 2005)

Not to rehash something that was deleted from this thread (for good reason), but just a brief apology in case the photographer of the photo I trashed read my verbal diarrhea.  My opinions are one thing, but it's true that I should have censored myself in this case.  No one sharing their work in this forum deserves to be trashed like that unless they're specifically asking for it in a critique forum or something.  It's probably not worth much, but it was a mistake, so I'm sorry. It also brings the forum down a notch in terms of professionalism.


----------



## Purified (Feb 4, 2005)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Hey Purified sorry your photo wasn't included, but your photo wasn't a *jpg. If you double check the email I sent, I did make a note to ensure that you submit jpg photos only.
> Sorry again, purified. Good luck with the February challenge!



Ah okay, I understand. Thank you for telling me!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 5, 2005)

walter23 said:
			
		

> Not to rehash something that was deleted from this thread (for good reason), but just a brief apology in case the photographer of the photo I trashed read my verbal diarrhea.  My opinions are one thing, but it's true that I should have censored myself in this case.  No one sharing their work in this forum deserves to be trashed like that unless they're specifically asking for it in a critique forum or something.  It's probably not worth much, but it was a mistake, so I'm sorry. It also brings the forum down a notch in terms of professionalism.



Thanks Walt!


----------



## DarkEyes (Feb 6, 2005)

Crickey!!! So many good photo's... makes for alot of competition and a very hard choice...


----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 9, 2005)

I didnt get a chance to vote, but all the photos are great.. good job everyone!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who participated this month. It was a really great turn out and everyone deserves to be congratulated.

The overall winner this month however is photo five with 13 votes. Photo five was submitted by Whitney. Congrats whitney! Great job!


----------



## ferny (Feb 9, 2005)

Go Whitney! :cheer:

Can we have some background info?


----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to Go Whitney


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats! :cheer:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats Whitney...nice job. 
Carl


----------



## Alison (Feb 9, 2005)

Great photo and congrats to you, Whitney!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 9, 2005)

Good job Whitney!





_Mine was photo #10 "Dinero Alredador Del Mundo"_


----------



## Corry (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!  (who took photo 14???)


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 9, 2005)

i took #14 thats my daughter at 2 weeks old


----------



## whitney (Feb 9, 2005)

haha, thanks you guys. :-D

ferny - some background: those are my mom and stepdad's hands. they've been married since i was six and so he's basically raised me like he was my father. i saw the theme for this contest and that was the first thing i thought of.

thanks again everyone for the congratulations


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats yo!

Zach


----------



## Corry (Feb 9, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> i took #14 thats my daughter at 2 weeks old



Nice job Ceno!   I voted for ya!   Those 5 was a close second for me.


----------



## ferny (Feb 10, 2005)

whitney said:
			
		

> haha, thanks you guys. :-D
> 
> ferny - some background: those are my mom and stepdad's hands. they've been married since i was six and so he's basically raised me like he was my father. i saw the theme for this contest and that was the first thing i thought of.
> 
> thanks again everyone for the congratulations


It's exactly the sort of photo I wanted to enter. I just don't have one to fit.  

I thought they were the hands of children. Sorry.


----------



## Corry (Feb 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> It's exactly the sort of photo I wanted to enter. I just don't have one to fit.
> 
> I thought they were the hands of children. Sorry.



I thought they were children too!


----------



## Bimmie (Feb 11, 2005)

Deserved winner
The deepest story around a pic with a nice visualisation

Well..at least I got 2 votes..yay


----------

